# Backyard Mechanics



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't think I would let them fix my car !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2015)

Now I know where my mechanic went when he retired......his backyard.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2015)

jujube said:


> Now I know where my mechanic went when he retired......his backyard.


I have my own private mechanic , for  fixing  my car ...hubby was a diesel mechanic in his working days ....
All it normally costs is  bread and butter pudding ..:laugh::laugh:..


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2015)

Many years ago, my former son-in-law was thinking about going to auto mechanic school.  I offered to pay his tuition because I'd rather have a good mechanic in the family than a doctor, dentist or lawyer.  I have no trouble finding good medical professionals but keep losing good mechanics as they retire or move.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> Many years ago, my former son-in-law was thinking about going to auto mechanic school.  I offered to pay his tuition because I'd rather have a *good mechanic* in the family than a doctor, dentist or lawyer.  I have no trouble finding good medical professionals but *keep losing good mechanics as they retire or move*.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 22, 2015)

:lofl: I thought they were Australian until I looked at the steering wheel locations.
Must be bush mechanics on every continent.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 22, 2015)

That _is _funny! :lol:


----------

